# Get bit outdoors - memorial day sale 25% off blanks & free shipping!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We cannot thank the men and women who serve our country enough for their sacrifices. THANK YOU FOR PROVIDING AND PROTECTING THE FREEDOMS THAT MAKE THIS COUNTRY GREAT! 

In celebration we are offering 25% OFF North Fork, Liberty, United Composites, Eternity, and Judge Blanks. Now through the 31st. Don't Miss This!!

Click Here to Save Now!!

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ping-.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=nJkKdWk9mHY


----------

